# Meet Pyro,



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope that worked, I've never started a thread from my phone before. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

He has a really sweet face! Is he really hairless? If so, I hope you have a sweater for him. How did he get a name like Pyro?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Truly hairless, and yes, lots of coats and sweaters. 
His name came with him, he is actually Hi Life Sirius Fire Starter. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is now officially AKC recognized and we will be showing him AKC and UKC this year. 
These photos came from his Intro to Nosework class. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

AWESOME dog!!! I was once offered a Xolo puppy but my 'then' husband wouldn't let me have it! 
I guess you have started a shirt and sweater wardrobe for him huh? LOL!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I may have taken him shopping the day after we drove to Houston and back to get him. : )
He is all decked out in orange since it's one of my favorites and well, fire and all. Lol
Intros are going fairly well, only one grumblefest and tonight, I caught him and Bug trying to play. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

And a Xolo, standard, sort of a dream dog fantasy of mine. Maybe someday. 
They'll never be poodles, but I like them. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What's funny is that even now, 30 years later I still remember that puppy .....The owner had brought the litter from TJ and was having them vaccinated at the clinic I was working at! (In those days we just called them Mexican Hairless) There were 4 pups in the litter and it was a grey and white female that I thought was the cutest thing.......they were the size of large Chihuahuas!!! Such a missed opportunity.............:^(


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a shame, they're such interesting, quirky dogs. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

What a beautiful expression and his eyes are amazing ! Sounds like he's having a bit of fun already. What is his age now?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you, he's 3 years old. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

We took time out to play








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so glad you have this thread going. wondered what happened. more about his personality, etc., please. this is a breed i'm very interested in.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

park, thanks for saying that, I was feeling a bit guilty that I didn't jump into the show thing with a poodle. The grooming is more than I know I can do. 
I'm using Py to learn. He was in need of a new home (not getting on with their other dogs well, Chessies) and the lady I co-own him with now is ridiculously excited to add him to her show dogs. I have a sweet guy to try to get me out of the house and rebuild confidence in myself. Co-mom is a pro trainer and pro photographer (these are her photos done where she trains) I couldn't pass this opportunity up. I'm hoping he'll help me with the current funk rut I've trapped myself in. 
Emily knows about my social anxiety and is very good at helping me work through it. She's happy to take over when I just can't face the crowds. I love that Emily popped into my life when she did. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> patk, thanks for saying that, I was feeling a bit guilty that I didn't jump into the show thing with a poodle. The grooming is more than I know I can do.
> I'm using Py to learn. He was in need of a new home (not getting on with their other dogs well, Chessies) and the lady I co-own him with now is ridiculously excited to add him to her show dogs. I have a sweet guy to try to get me out of the house and rebuild confidence in myself. Co-mom is a pro trainer and pro photographer (these are her photos done where she trains) I couldn't pass this opportunity up. I'm hoping he'll help me with the current funk rut I've trapped myself in.
> Emily knows about my social anxiety and is very good at helping me work through it. She's happy to take over when I just can't face the crowds. I love that Emily popped into my life when she did.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk




Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Double post

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> Double post
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


I give up, I'm too old to learn new tricks. I tried to edit on my phone. Help! Lol

Personality wise, these are sensitive for terriers. He's a wee bit shy still, new everything for him. But, he's really trying to blend in. He's got a few scars from tangling with the big dogs there, so he is a little intimidated by my rather boisterous bunch here. I'm slowly introducing him one or two at a time. He did get into a scuffle with my daughter's mini poodle, but both are fear reactive with dogs, so I should have watched closer. Terriers don't give much warning, though. Something I need to remember. Poodles are much better at displaying and slower to react violently than terriers. I must remember that. It was easy enough to break up and they're allowed together on leash in a fairly large, neutral area now. I've learned, we're learning. 
On another bright side, it's forcing me up and giving me an excuse to exercise and train again. I found out I can title my guys for doing tricks. Guess what we are all working on now. Lol

So, this year's plans include conformation shows, nosework, barn hunt, and trick training. That should take my mind off work and my dad. I'm even taking two online training courses now. I love them. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

will be following your progress.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh he is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! I've never seen a Xolo before. He sure is cute. It sounds like you are going to be really busy, but I hope you find time to keep us updated on your training and showing etc.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Your AHT is georgeous ! I am glad he is giving you hope to build confidence. I bought Merlin last summer when I was sick, hoping he would help me, and so far he has been so good for me.

Dogs are so amazing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome Pyro, that orange show lead will be amazing on him. I wish you great success in the show rings.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

How cool, I love him! I've always wanted one (or a hairless cc)...bf says no. But I THINK I may have convinced him into getting a hairless cat a little later down the road


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations, he is adorable! What size is he? I will keep my eyes out for adorable boy clothing!
What is this you say about titles for tricks? Please tell me more - that is something that Timi and I could really get into!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Cute!! Looking forward to hearing more about him!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

TP, here's a link to get you started 
http://domorewithyourdog.com/trickdog/

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm noticing something interesting about Py. He's more relaxed and playful when he's warm, skittish and fearful when cold. My little reptile dog. Lol 
I've been very careful about introducing him to the other dogs. I had him outside with me late last night when my daughter accidentally turned the posse loose on us. 
Big and Py attempted to play together! It was tense, but they tried. ☺
Bug is a bully and resource guards me, so I'm especially careful with him. 
Progress, slow and steady, but progress nonetheless. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats! What a cool dog!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

What a neat dog! He looks really soft and sweet.

You're gonna show him? I hope that keeping him in show coat won't be too much for ya!:act-up:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He is tooo cute! I love him. Ive always thought the hairless dogs were just beautiful in the show ring. 
Too funny sophie anne! I almost choked on dinner reading your post! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He's very soft, um, show coat lol. Actually he scrapes himself up when we go play in the pasture. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations! He is so adorable!! Love those ears, my goodness!


----------

